
Delta Facial Recognition,are the soft/hardware independently audited? - wildduck
https://www.wsj.com/video/series/the-middle-seat/how-facial-recognition-will-get-you-to-your-gate-faster?mod=rsswn
======
wildduck
Just wonder if anyone here knows if the software and hardware running the
machines are independently audited and/or open sourced?

